# Gus .. and the girls (pics!)



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I managed to get some good pics yesterday of Gus (finally!) and some hilarious ones of my lazy girls, so thought I'd share

Chicken Gus first of all (I swear, this guy needs his own theme tune)




























And I caught Lou, Ivy and Daphne having a kip yesterday and the pics are just too cute/funny not to share










(order; Lou, Daphne (middle) and Ivy)





































Communual stretch










And a couple of the sweet little heart tumour rat, Lily



















 Hope you enjoyed


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

They're all gorgeous!!


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

They are all so adorable. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Couldn't resist


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

They have the cutest noses I've ever seen!!!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Fantastic photographs! Every single one of them looks SO CONTENT. 

I think Daphne is sneaking some warmth from the furry girls!


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahh that pic with the caption is fantastic! So funny


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

So cute!! Your hairless looks just like mine only he or she pictures better. I cannot get any good pics with his eyes not looking so mean!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope it's ok that I'm going to use the captioned pic for my computer background at work. I need a reason to smile while I'm there.......


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

sbdirham said:


> I hope it's ok that I'm going to use the captioned pic for my computer background at work. I need a reason to smile while I'm there.......


Sure no problems at all. 

Aww .. my babies are almost famous now. LOL


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> sbdirham said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's ok that I'm going to use the captioned pic for my computer background at work. I need a reason to smile while I'm there.......
> ...


is it alright if i put the pic on my bebo page and show it to my friend chloe?? she owns 3 rats i think or 2 i cant really recaill


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sure, that's fine by me


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

you have very beautiful ratties!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

haha so cute! =] your a lucky rattie parent.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww! They are so cute! ^_^


----------

